# Make all : command not found



## manulemafatais (1 Mars 2010)

Hello,

J'essaye de jouer à Magic, pour ça je suis les instructions trouvées ici http://gccg.sourceforge.net/  (Os X instalation)

Tous ce passe bien, d'ailleurs il n'y a pas de raison : j'ai déjà réussi sur un autre mac et ça marche très bien.

Tous ce passe bien exepté que quand j'essaye lancer le jeu depuis une fenetre terminal (cd gccg puis ./Mtg) le message est

 tools/launch_client: line 23: [: too many arguments
Running ./ccg_client mtg.xml
tools/launch_client: line 41: ./ccg_client: Bad CPU type in executable


J'y connais rien mais je me dit que cela viens du fait que je n'est pas pu faire une chose : 'Make all'  -> command not found.

J'ai pas mal fouillé avec la fonction recherche et il semble que 'make' soit une commande assez basique. comment ce fait il que je n'y ai pas acces...?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide, j'espère avoir créé le fil au bon endroit.


----------



## Diablovic (1 Mars 2010)

tu as installé Xcode ?


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Mars 2010)

Hum... Tu veux dire le truc immanquable  en haut de page dont ils disent 'First of all' ... ?

:rose: Broum broum, tu a raison, je vais peut-être essayer... :rateau:

Desolé du dérangement merci beaucoup, je reviens si ça ne marche pas, sinon je me cache dans mon placard à boulets...


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Mars 2010)

Ça ne marche pas. 

Enfin si 'make all' passe, fait plein de truc. Mais me dit quand même à la fin : 

ld: can't locate file for: -lcrt1.o
make: *** [ccg_text_client] Error 1


Du coup je retombe sur le message : 

tools/launch_client: line 23: [: too many arguments
Running ./ccg_client user--manulemaf mtg.xml
tools/launch_client: line 41: ./ccg_client: Bad CPU type in executable


Une idée ? J'ai pas du tous faire dans le bon ordre, la dernière fois impec du premier coup et la rien a faire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Il y a un script configure de fourni, parce que le mieux c'est de commencer par là avant de faire lancer le make, généralement il te construit le make qu'il faut pour ton système et architecture.


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Mars 2010)

Non il n'y a pas de script, j'ai mis le lien en haut de la procedure que je suis.


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

> Now you can either install the binary version with this command
> ./gccg_package install client fonts darwin-i386
> 
> Otherwise you can compile using the following lines
> ...



Traduction :



> Maintenant vous pouvez soit installer le package binaire avec cette commande
> ./gccg_package install client fonts darwin-i386
> 
> Sinon vous pouvez compiler en utilisant les lignes suivantes
> ...



Tip : te fais pas chier à compiler 

De rien.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Je suppose que c'est écrit dans le README, le HOWTO ou le INSTALL en plus, les fichiers textes qui ne servent à rien et qu'on ne lit jamais


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5410363 a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que c'est écrit dans le README, le HOWTO ou le INSTALL en plus, les fichiers textes qui ne servent à rien et qu'on ne lit jamais



Bien évidemment


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Mars 2010)

C'est ça, moquez-vous. 

Le truc c'est que j'ai un peu tout essayé, (sauf de lire 'read me', bon c'est vrai.) et que quand je fait seulement 

./gccg_package install client fonts darwin-i386

J'ai l'erreur :

tools/launch_client: line 23: [: too many arguments
Running ./ccg_client mtg.xml
tools/launch_client: line 41: ./ccg_client: Bad CPU type in executable


Et quand je fait 

./gccg_package install client fonts source

    make all


j'ai :

tools/launch_client: line 23: [: too many arguments
You must install package containing program binaries, for example 'linux-i386'.

Coup de génie j'installe linux-i386 ! :rateau:

mais là : 

tools/launch_client: line 23: [: too many arguments
Running ./ccg_client mtg.xml
tools/launch_client: line 41: ./ccg_client: cannot execute binary file


 Mon désespoir  est immense... Je vous autorise à vous moquer encore un peu de moi.


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

> Bad CPU type in executable



Quel est ton Mac ?


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Mars 2010)

Powerbook G4 10.5.8 1.5 GHz PowerPC G4

Celui sur lequel j'ai réussi était un unibody intel mais pas snow léopard


----------



## Diablovic (2 Mars 2010)

C'est mort. i386 c'est pour du intel. Là il te faudrait du ppc pour avoir une chance que ça fonctionne.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

C'est vrai que j'avais pas lu les messages d'erreur mais "BAD CPU Type" c'est pas très explicite c'est sûr.


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

Bon ben voilà. Soit il existe un exécutable pour PPC, soit il faut que tu compiles, et donc, régler le problème :



> ld: can't locate file for: -lcrt1.o
> make: *** [ccg_text_client] Error 1


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5410491 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'avais pas lu les messages d'erreur mais "BAD CPU Type" c'est pas très explicite c'est sûr.



Toi non plus tu ne lis pas ce qu'il faut lire ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit merci les gars, je vais voir si un pote peut m'aider car là tout seul depuis mon placard c'est pas gagné...

Bye


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Parce que comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ça ne sert à rien de lire!!


----------

